# g scale sructures



## tavern11 (Dec 10, 2015)

hi guys,new here..looking to create Walt Disney World in g scale.train station,to start with..wondering if anyone out makes any DisneyWorld structures,buildings etc..haven't had much luck so far..have a nice set of LGB Ward Kimball's Grizzly Flats trains..thanks for any help..Dennis.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

"G" scale is a indefinite term. There are 5 or more scales that operate on our 45mm "G" gauge track. They range from 1:13.7 (Maine 2-foot gauge), 1:20.3 (Colorado and other states Narrow 3' gauge, 1:22.5/24 (European meter gauge), 1:29 (psuedo standard gauge) to 1:32 (true scale for 4'8.5" standard gauge).

Most available kits for buildings are in the 1:22.5/24 scale, which your LGB matches. I'm not aware of any specific Disney related buildings. You would most likely have to find buildings that give you a start and kit bash them into what you want. Pola and Piko have a lot of buildings. Whether or not they are starting point will be up to your imagination.

Chuck


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Inspiration. Dave Sheegog has modeled the Disney engines, railcars, and many of the structures for his Castle Peak & Thunder, based on Disneyland and Disney and Pixar movies. IIRC, he has someone laser cut the coaches.

http://cptrr.webs.com/


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Piko makes the Grizzly Flats Station (#62209) in large scale. It's the same station that Ward Kimball used on the real Grizzly Flats Railroad. He purchased it from Walt Disney after the filming of "Deep In My Heart" where the station was featured. The original station was only a prop and Ward had to construct a back side for it.

Disney does make some play sets of some of their structures- castles, epcot globe, etc. I have no idea what scale they are. They are probably not meant to be used on an outdoor train layout.

Hope this helps.


-Kevin.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

An additional source for Disney like structures may lie in the PlayMobil line of toys. They have a lot of structures that are at least close to 1:24, and include things like Castles, frontier forts, and Victorian houses. With a bit of "Imagineering," you should be able to adapt these structures into a Disney theme. The structures may be a bit pricy, so you may want to accumulate them slowly. Also, I don't think that they are UV resistant, so I would recommend painting them with exterior latex if they are intended for outdoors.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

dieseldude said:


> Piko makes the Grizzly Flats Station (#62209) in large scale. It's the same station that Ward Kimball used on the real Grizzly Flats Railroad. He purchased it from Walt Disney after the filming of "Deep In My Heart" where the station was featured. The original station was only a prop and Ward had to construct a back side for it.
> 
> Disney does make some play sets of some of their structures- castles, epcot globe, etc. I have no idea what scale they are. They are probably not meant to be used on an outdoor train layout.
> 
> ...


Minor correction, the movie was "So Dear to my Heart".
more info on the Grizzly Flats depot here:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/GrizzlyFlats/index.html

Scot


----------

